# NMTBD Cube Analog 29er



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 2, 2014)

With the first icy conditions of Winter arriving here in the UK
I needed to buy something to keep me spinning out over the 
coming months. Picked up this Cube Analog (2013 model) for
a good price at my local bike shop.

Now I'm no mountain biker for sure and my first run out today
proved that I can't really ride flat pedals so just headed straight
back to the shop and had them fit me a pair of clipless which are
compatible with my road bike shoes/cleats. The difference is amazing
as my feet kept slipping off the flats due to me being used to being clipped
in on my road bikes.

The Cube feels really heavy in comparison but very well built bike and
will ensure I get through the Winter without losing too much condition.
Just ordered some Knog Frog Strobe lights as well so I can get out for
a blast in the dark evenings.


----------



## vansinn (Dec 2, 2014)

Cute, I dig it 
Which gear arrangement is this?

Mine is a Bit less fancy; a Fuji bike that's more a hybrid of an aggressive city bike and an MTB.
Got it at a fair price when Fuji bikes got introduced here.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks man. Yeah I've seen some cool Fuji
bikes where I live, both roadies and MTB's.
Got any pics of your bike??

The gearing on mine is 

Shimano Acera FC-M371 44x32x22T (front triple)

I'd need to check the rear cassette but she is a 9 speed
I think. Probably 11-36T I'd say.


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks lovely mate Happy MTDBD! I love the cube analogues and nearly bought one before I go my Hybrid. still regret not buying one now! 



Only reason I decided against it is that I was downgrading from a Nukeproof Mega AM so I didn't want anything with suspension as I'd just compare it haha I do miss Suspension and the ability to go off-road though!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 2, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Looks lovely mate Happy MTDBD! I love the cube analogues and nearly bought one before I go my Hybrid. still regret not buying one now!
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason I decided against it is that I was downgrading from a Nukeproof Mega AM so I didn't want anything with suspension as I'd just compare it haha I do miss Suspension and the ability to go off-road though!



Cheers man!! I actually thought about going for a Boardman Hybrid bike 
(MX Comp) but plumped for the Analog in the end up. I considered a few more expensive Cube MTB's as well but they were either out of stock or discontinued with the one's instore all marked as sold. I didn't want to spend a huge amount as I just put together a new road bike recently which
set me back over £3000.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice!

I. Have not seen that brand in Canada but nothing wrong with that!
Be careful walking in those cleats in the mud, slippery!

Are you a roadie?
I am and find keeping in cycling shape over the winter makes for a fast next year!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 2, 2014)

Bevo said:


> Nice!
> 
> I. Have not seen that brand in Canada but nothing wrong with that!
> Be careful walking in those cleats in the mud, slippery!
> ...


 
Thanks man!! Yeah I hate walking in cleats, totally eats them up. Should really invest in some covers though I usually don't clip out fully until I get
back home.

Yes I am a roadie. Need to keep turning over during the winter for sure. I've a Star Trac Spinner Pro bike at home but it's just not the same as being out on the road. So what bike/bikes have you got Bevo??


----------



## Bevo (Dec 5, 2014)

Check out my post called Italy here, it has some great Roadie pics including my number one bike, it's sweet!!

For bikes I have ummmm a few, Eddy Merchx EMX7 with Record, Giant carbon Dura Ace 9000, Salsa Beargrease carbon fat bike and a Giant XC hard tail with XT and a superlight Reba.
I just love love love the fat bike, I was out twice this week at sunup in sub zero temps and could not be happier!

Keep riding!
If your on Strava look me up!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey, checked out that thread, awesome. What a trip that must have been. I'd love to hit the mountains like that. I prefer climbing to riding on the flat actually. As there is nothing of that height were I live when I do a climb I usually just descend on the far side and turn around and go back up again.

Your Merckx bike looks amazing. Must have set you back a good amount of cash.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah it's not cheap but my brother gave me the frame which was $6k on its own, the Campy, carbon wheels, power meter and other pieces puts it over $12k.

That trip Italy was with Thompson tours, amazing trip with all the biggest climbs in the pro tours!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 11, 2014)

Bevo said:


> Yeah it's not cheap but my brother gave me the frame which was $6k on its own, the Campy, carbon wheels, power meter and other pieces puts it over $12k.
> 
> That trip Italy was with Thompson tours, amazing trip with all the biggest climbs in the pro tours!


 
Awesome!! That is one hell of a bike. Last time I spent that sorta cash on a bike it had an engine in it.

I've a Scott Solace as my Winter bike and a Kuota Kuraro as my new summer carbon ride.


----------

